# AUX Input vs. Ipod Installation



## Jess (May 31, 2005)

This may be a stupid question  but I dont understand the difference between the Aux input and Ipod installation....

Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought the Aux input connected to your Ipod so you can listen to your Ipod through the speakers without having using a FM transmitter. However, controlling the Ipod would just be on the Ipod itself and you will "not" be able to control the Ipod using the idrive.

On the other hand, the Ipod installation in the glove compartment, you "are" able to control your ipod through Idrive or the controls on the steering wheel. Also the songs will be displayed.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The question is not stupid, but posted on the wrong forum


----------



## equipto76 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sounds like you pretty much hit the difference on the head. With the AUX input, you'll have a wire running out of your center console to the iPod and your iPod's batteries won't be charged. With an iPod kit, the iPod will be tucked away out of sight with the batteries fully charged and with full (or nearly full) access to all the songs and playlists through the iDrive or stereo.

The AUX input has two other huge advantages in that it's free and allows you to use any MP3 player you want without locking you into an iPod. Personally I'm a huge fan of a non-iPod MP3 player and I love the AUX port for that. However, I'll probably bow down and buy an iPod for my everyday commute just for the seamless integration with iDrive.


----------



## Blax (Apr 8, 2004)

Actually, with the Aux in on the e90 the iPod can stay in the center console (cables too) and attach to the convenient power source inside the console. It fits really well where and may have easily been designed with an iPod in mind. Mines been in there for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Jess (May 31, 2005)

Blax said:


> Actually, with the Aux in on the e90 the iPod can stay in the center console (cables too) and attach to the convenient power source inside the console. It fits really well where and may have easily been designed with an iPod in mind. Mines been in there for 2 weeks now.


Yes, I was actually referring to the Aux in the e90. The reason why I had asked this question is because if the Ipod is in the center console and if I want to select a song, I will have to open up the center console each time which can be annoying.

However, in the previous thread, someone had posted up some pics of the Ipod hooked up to the Aux input with the center console closed and the Ipod outside of the center console. he stated that the center console will still close with the wires there.


----------



## will-san (Apr 7, 2005)

Also keep in mind that as of today the Ipodyour BMW connector is not compatable with Idrive/Nav, so right now the whole seemless intagration advantage of the Ipod (vs. the aux) is not really there. I expect I will use the Aux untill someone (bmw or a third party like Dension) come out with away to get the Ipod to work with the Nav.


----------



## fusionnv (May 6, 2005)

Jess said:


> Yes, I was actually referring to the Aux in the e90. The reason why I had asked this question is because if the Ipod is in the center console and if I want to select a song, I will have to open up the center console each time which can be annoying.
> 
> However, in the previous thread, someone had posted up some pics of the Ipod hooked up to the Aux input with the center console closed and the Ipod outside of the center console. he stated that the center console will still close with the wires there.


Not if you have a RF remote control like I already got. Though it out and I think I am set. Only thing is I can't see the name of the song without opening it. I guess it is ok.


----------

